# Quality over Quanity



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I have not been out too much because of weather so I have only caught 6 fish all year

They go as follows

Largemouth Bass 20 1/4 inches
Walleye 22 inches
Largemouth Bass 22 1/4 inches
Walleye 24 inches
Walleye 25 inches
Walleye 28 inches

Now with school almost done for me and the weather is getting better. I am hoping to get out more so I can add some quanity to the quality. Still can't complain though


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Tell us, where in the heck did you catch a 22 inch bass? Amazing ohio bass for sure.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Lake X both bass were caught at same place. Measured them both twice


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fishinaddict said:


> Tell us, where in the heck did you catch a 22 inch bass? Amazing ohio bass for sure.


22" could be a 6 pound bass...those are all over Ohio...amazing catch nonetheless.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

coachfozz said:


> I have not been out too much because of weather so I have only caught 6 fish all year
> 
> They go as follows
> 
> ...


Ya you're completely full of SHlT! Not enough detail to take you serious. No pictures, c'mon man.

Hey I can do that too. 

I caught a 24 inch bass at Lake X in 2020. Please praise me.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CharlieKelly said:


> Ya you're completely full of SHlT! Not enough detail to take you serious. No pictures, c'mon man.
> 
> Hey I can do that too.
> 
> I caught a 24 inch bass at Lake X in 2020. Please praise me.


Shltty response by you...I didn't see any bragging at all...he wasn't looking for praise...lol...so he caught some decent fish with no pics...big deal.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

CharlieKelly said:


> Ya you're completely full of SHlT! Not enough detail to take you serious. No pictures, c'mon man.
> 
> Hey I can do that too.
> 
> I caught a 24 inch bass at Lake X in 2020. Please praise me.


What's wrong with you? Jealous?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

What lake in NEO has 6# bass?


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

CharlieKelly said:


> Ya you're completely full of SHlT! Not enough detail to take you serious. No pictures, c'mon man.
> 
> Hey I can do that too.
> 
> I caught a 24 inch bass at Lake X in 2020. Please praise me.


 Instead of deleting this post. Just delete the poster and we all live happily ever after.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

matticito said:


> What lake in NEO has 6# bass?


Don't know NEO lakes but I'm sure they are there...but plenty of ponds and lakes have them all over the state...


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

matticito said:


> What lake in NEO has 6# bass?


Lots of them. Everyone if these fish was over 5.5lbs and the biggest was 6.5lbs.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey ducman just out of curiosity was the biggest one caught in April?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

walleye30 said:


> Hey ducman just out of curiosity was the biggest one caught in April?


. It was 5/9/20 that weekend it dropped into the 30’s.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I have people complain when i give out spots, but the lake i caught them at they say it isnt a bass lake. I have caught at least one 4 pound bass there every year for the past 5 years, but i should be deleted because i don't post picts. The picts would give away where i was at. the walleye i caught were at lake erie btw


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Instead of deleting this post. Just delete the poster and we all live happily ever after.


(Just what OGF needs!) How do you go abt deleting a "relatively new" member?


matticito said:


> What lake in NEO has 6# bass?


I've seen several pics and mounts over the years of 6# bass reportedly caught at both Wingfoot and Mogadore. I would bet there's several in Hodgson as well!


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Most of the better bass lakes in the area have six pounders in them. Follow tournament results for a while, and you'll see them show up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

matticito said:


> What lake in NEO has 6# bass?


All of them


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

coachfozz said:


> I have people complain when i give out spots, but the lake i caught them at they say it isnt a bass lake. I have caught at least one 4 pound bass there every year for the past 5 years, but i should be deleted because i don't post picts. The picts would give away where i was at. the walleye i caught were at lake erie btw


Eh,guys get jelous. If he keeps being jelous just block him. Then you wont see all the jelous posts.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I believe him but I think the bs call was because the odds of only catching two Bass and both being over 20 inches would be really low. So of course some won't believe he could get lucky and be at the right place at the right time. I mean I have caught close to 100 Bass this year and not one was over 19 inches and I fish Nimmy which has some big Bass. Fishing is a skill but there is also some luck involved. I couldn't count the number of times I have used the exact same set up as a fishing partner (several times was the exact same rod, reel, line, wt, hook and bait) and one of us has out fished the other.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

matticito said:


> What lake in NEO has 6# bass?


Portage, nimi, erie, etc?


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Im alittle surprised how petty some can be, whether he did or didn't who cares??? Its not affecting your life at all until you let it


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

What has this forum turned into? Some one says they did some thing, okay they did it. You either belive them or you do not. There is no need to argue about it, or cry about pics. This is what kills a good forum, people will go some place else, then what do you have?


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I’ve caught numerous 20” plus bass, they are definitely in Ohio waters and a good number of them, yes tournaments will show, when I did them I’d always see 6-7 even occasionally a 8 piece. Never seen over a 8 except one time friend caught one 9 something from a farm pond ice fishing.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

the bass were caught on different days about a month apart. that should have been mentioned


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve seen big bass caught at the electric motor lakes, saw a weigh in at a tournament and saw some real nice ones brought in. 4/6 pounders.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

coachfozz said:


> the bass were caught on different days about a month apart. that should have been mentioned


It doesn’t matter. There are several people on here that like to argue. They apparently have nothing better to do. 
Nice catches though!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

I caught a 6.5 Lb bass at Lake X this morning. 

No further details.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I can't find lake X in Ohio. Not on any map.--Tim


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I caught a 8lb 10oz largemouth from ladue on March 23 2006. I was in my canoe fishing the small section off auburn rd using live Shad for pike. That’s my PB so far in my life on largemouth. I posted that fish on this site when I first joined. I wish I would have mounted it but she was full of eggs so I released her after a pic from a disposable camera. That was one of those Bill Dance bass. Beautiful fish that I’ll never forget


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Bass knuckles said:


> I’ve caught numerous 20” plus bass, they are definitely in Ohio waters and a good number of them, yes tournaments will show, when I did them I’d always see 6-7 even occasionally a 8 piece. Never seen over a 8 except one time friend caught one 9 something from a farm pond ice fishing.


I don't know about 8s. I've got a spreadsheet with over 300 northeast Ohio tournament results in it from the last 10+ years. Not a single eight in that time. About one in ten tourneys produces a 6.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

was ice fishing magadore back on congress lake rd. a few years ago and hooked into something i thought was a catfish. turned out to be a 21 inch bass, man was that fun on 4 lb. test line. took me awhile to get her through the hole but did a quick measure and back down the hole she went, no idea the weight. also caught several over the years on mud lake ice fishing that were whoppers. a friend of mine got one in swigart bay through the ice that was 7.5 lbs. he got it mounted but sadly he passed away a few years later after a battle with cancer. i was glad to be there when he caught it, just the look on his face is something ill never forget


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> I caught a 8lb 10oz largemouth from ladue on March 23 2006. I was in my canoe fishing the small section off auburn rd using live Shad for pike. That’s my PB so far in my life on largemouth. I posted that fish on this site when I first joined. I wish I would have mounted it but she was full of eggs so I released her after a pic from a disposable camera. That was one of those Bill Dance bass. Beautiful fish that I’ll never forget


no no no you didn’t.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CharlieKelly said:


> no no no you didn’t.


Why are you questioning legit fisherman here?..people that have been here longer than you and are better fisherman than you...don't be jealous, just go away please...or go fishing!..no one is here to argue...you prove nothing but idiocy by calling people liars...


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll be the 1st to say this guy is a TOOL


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Why are you questioning legit fisherman here?..people that have been here longer than you and are better fisherman than you...don't be jealous, just go away please...or go fishing!..no one is here to argue...you prove nothing but idiocy by calling people liars...


It's a NEWBIE TROLL!! Pay no never mind it will go away.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

joekacz said:


> It's a NEWBIE TROLL!! Pay no never mind it will go away.


Naaa...I'd rather run the fool outta here...


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ya i mean dude has now called 2 people liars. My guess is he is a tourny fisherman who has never 1. Tourny fisherman are the most hateful, never happy foe the fellow fisherman


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

In all my years I only know of 2 10lb. Ohio Bass.
1 came from one of the AEP lakes.
1 came from Wolf Run.
And of course the state record, a farm pond fish.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> I caught a 8lb 10oz largemouth from ladue on March 23 2006. I was in my canoe fishing the small section off auburn rd using live Shad for pike. That’s my PB so far in my life on largemouth. I posted that fish on this site when I first joined. I wish I would have mounted it but she was full of eggs so I released her after a pic from a disposable camera. That was one of those Bill Dance bass. Beautiful fish that I’ll never forget


Hey Allwayz, can you launch a boat there at Auburn Rd.?


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

glfpro07 said:


> I'll be the 1st to say this guy is a TOOL


X2-3-4


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow said:


> I can't find lake X in Ohio. Not on any map.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 360017


PM me I will show you my map


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I try to be as honest as possible. Most of my catches are dinks so I am happy when ut is not.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

glfpro07 said:


> I'll be the 1st to say this guy is a TOOL


X 5

ah to be a kid again....


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice job, i have caught a couple 5 to 6 lb bass here in NE Ohio and telling people where you were is the wose thing you could do. Those wanting to know are the kind of guys that will do what they can to sneak in there.

Heck you could get a 5lber ar west branch if you put in the time.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

matticito said:


> What lake in NEO has 6# bass?


Ladue


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

REEL GRIP said:


> In all my years I only know of 2 10lb. Ohio Bass.
> 1 came from one of the AEP lakes.
> 1 came from Wolf Run.
> And of course the state record, a farm pond fish.


If my memory serves me right wasnt there a largemouth just shy of the state recorded caught at lake Rockwell and weighed at Mark's bait and tackle


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My brother caught a 10+ lb 25" largie out of ladue a while back while casting for eyes. Never see one that big again


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> In all my years I only know of 2 10lb. Ohio Bass.
> 1 came from one of the AEP lakes.
> 1 came from Wolf Run.
> And of course the state record, a farm pond fish.


There’s a small gravel launch next to the bridge but you’ll need to go under the bridge to fish that side. I used a canoe before kayaks became really popular, but a small Jon boat might fit. Not sure if the water is up in that area tho. Might be worth a drive to check it out.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> My brother caught a 10+ lb 25" largie out of ladue a while back while casting for eyes. Never see one that big again


Oh ya! Well my step-sister's cousin caught an 11 pounder out of Salt Fork awhile back. Bobber and shiner were deadly that day.


----------



## crack (Mar 30, 2016)

I think the title quality over quantity may be over looked here and became a discussion of the fact there are some big bass in local lakes.
Last week I fished PY and only caught three fish in 6 hours. A 22' & two 24" walleye. Certainly I would have liked to caught more and had a more active day but the quality of those made it an decent day.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

My quality is over as I caught two dinks on a berkley jointed wake bait. The one was as big as the bait. Don't know what that fish was thinking Lol


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

coachfozz said:


> I have people complain when i give out spots, but the lake i caught them at they say it isnt a bass lake. I have caught at least one 4 pound bass there every year for the past 5 years, but i should be deleted because i don't post picts. The picts would give away where i was at. the walleye i caught were at lake erie btw


Good catches. About the pic taking, do like a lot of us do, don’t show the backgrounds, most of my pics are the bottom of my boat.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Just caught a new PB at Tappan this morning, 12.6 lb largemouth.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

good for you almost a state record 


CharlieKelly said:


> Just caught a new PB at Tappan this morning, 12.6 lb largemouth.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Caught a new PB and almost state record Largemouth early this morning at Nimisila. 13.01 LBs. Just a hair shy of the record. Back in March or April, this fish would've been the state record. 

I also stopped into Eddie's bait shop on Comet Road. I got to talking with the old man that works there, and he claims ODNR was at Nimi a couple years ago and surveyed the lake. They told the old man that they electro-shocked a new state record in the lake that was pushing over 14 LBs! ODNR also claimed to survey several premier class, bass in the lake. The old man was bold enough to state that one of his shiners that he sells in his shop, will catch the next Ohio record. 

Well needless to say, I found my new honey hole!


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your a real piece of work.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Would someone please run this jack wagon of the forums! There is no place for people like that here, nothing but stirring up trouble!


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

ha, he is a terrible tourny fisherman. look at his other posts.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I just keep hearing that high pitched voice.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seems to be the same character as “itsalwayssunnyinneo”
That person would post the same B.S.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just hit ignore/ block him..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

whitey7 said:


> Seems to be the same character as “itsalwayssunnyinneo”
> That person would post the same B.S.


Couldn't remember the name, but you nailed it!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Charlie Kelly is a character from Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia so it makes sense.

Coachfozz- you are doing better than me. I have caught a few crappie and bluegill but haven’t been able to put the time in due to work/weather.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

So he talked to the old guy at Eddie's. I believe him as only a dead person would actually talk to him.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Outside of ponds................ There are plenty of 6 lb'ers in Ohio lakes. Just remember this is Ohio.
Just 'cause you haven't caught one, Maybe he's just smarter than you. They're in there.--Tim


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Wow said:


> Outside of ponds................ There are plenty of 6 lb'ers in Ohio lakes. Just remember this is Ohio.
> Just 'cause you haven't caught one, Maybe he's just smarter than you. They're in there.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 360451


EGG-ZACTLY. Thank you for your support. I will continue to catch Ohio giants, despite the jealously of others.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> Ya you're completely full of SHlT! Not enough detail to take you serious. No pictures, c'mon man.
> 
> Hey I can do that too.
> 
> I caught a 24 inch bass at Lake X in 2020. Please praise me.


You didn’t seem very supportive a lil while back!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> no no no you didn’t.


Very supportive here too


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

i think his wife left him for a better fisherman so now he hates all of us


----------

